# More lazy water changing stuff...



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

1. goto home depot
2. buy dishwasher to facet adapter (10$)
3. buy gardening hose
4. bring home open box and connect to facet & drain end of hose (2min).

a) use hose to drain display tank
b) tank drain end and snap onto facet snap on
c) turn on water
d) once filled turn off and snap off
e) put everything away

*Picture of adapter just prior to use

Product:









Drain end:


















Fully installed:









Snapped off:









*Congrats you've made it to lazy town.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

You should use the potable water hose not just garden hose, potable water hose is safe for humans and garden hose is not.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

That's exactly what I was going to say. That hose will leech chemicals unsafe for fish into the water. If you shouldn't drink from it, you shouldn't use it with your fish. 

Buy a Python water changing system from Big Al's. It's a fish safe hose with a syphon on one end and a faucet adapter on the other. That'll be safe. This isn't.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you run PVC anything in your aquarium setups? If no. Then you lucky. Anyone with a large aquarium with a sump goes that route and fish have survived years healthy since forever before all this EPA business came out. Also leeching is an effect over time... 30 min of cool water doesn't even worry me. Kudos to those who wants 10000% fool proof.

http://containergardening.about.com/od/reviews/gr/DrinkSafeHose.htm

Also I've had this hose for nearly 5 years. I've never had a system crash of any sort. Stock appears well over the years. I have had some mystery deaths with my platys I breed. I r not worried. 
And Mr sprinkles u know how much that wuda cost me.... Even with poly tubes from home depot it would run me 250. That's how far my water source\drain is. 
Thanks for the worries.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I use a pond pump with a hose that goes out the window into the garden. Drop the pump in the tank, plug it in and wait five minutes. Then to fill I attach it to the tap in the laundry room and for a total of 15 minutes I change 30% of my 125g. When I do the gravel I siphon into a 5g pail with the pump in it, that way the gravel is cleaned and I still don't have to lug around buckets.

Works for me!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

PVC in it's normal state is a hard plastic. Plasticizers are added to it to make it soft and flexible. This is what leaches out of the hose, and is toxic. The same thing happens to clear PVC airlines that we use. The part in the water gets hard over time, as the softeners leach out.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Scheudual 40/80 PVC that we use in our aquariums carries the National Sanitation Foundation (NSF) seal of approval for potable water applications. That means NO leaching of toxins from the plastic. 
Just saying.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

bob123 said:


> You should use the potable water hose not just garden hose, potable water hose is safe for humans and garden hose is not.


based on that I should have been dead years ago. as a kid I think we drank more from the hose than we did from the tap.
Granted, we also ran with scissors and didn't wear helmets on our bicycles and yet managed to survive...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Newobsession said:


> based on that I should have been dead years ago. as a kid I think we drank more from the hose than we did from the tap.
> Granted, we also ran with scissors and didn't wear helmets on our bicycles and yet managed to survive...


really good one. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mistersprinkles said:


> That's exactly what I was going to say. That hose will leech chemicals unsafe for fish into the water. If you shouldn't drink from it, you shouldn't use it with your fish.
> 
> Buy a Python water changing system from Big Al's. It's a fish safe hose with a syphon on one end and a faucet adapter on the other. That'll be safe. This isn't.


I try to kill my fishes and corals for 3 years using partially ABS piping + flex PVC and was not successful yet.
I think a lot of hysteria around chemicals is just to support manufacturers of potable stuff and cities for getting building permits

BIg Alls is another success story, how to screw consumers. get PVS fitting in Loves for $1, pay $3 in Big Als for the same one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't think of it as lazy water changing, think of it as smart and creative water changing to allow you to have more time for the special people in your life. Use what sounds good.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sig said:


> BIg Alls is another success story, how to screw consumers. get PVS fitting in Loves for $1, pay $3 in Big Als for the same one


Captive market. Aquarist in an aquarium store, for a product he needs for his aquarium. Some people would not think to go to Lowes.


----------

